

Ballmer goes out punching at last Microsoft employee meeting - anigbrowl
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/09/27/microsoft-ballmer-idUSL2N0HM2KR20130927

======
iamshs
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqmj-9XlDzY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqmj-9XlDzY)

~~~
pohl
When he started talking about a song from a movie I was really hoping he'd do
the Puttin' On The Ritz from Young Frankenstein.

[http://youtu.be/m6rqXHX3O48](http://youtu.be/m6rqXHX3O48)

